# MARIJUANA strain guide - a list of marijuana strains



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Afghani 

A pure variety, never hybridized, imported from Afghanistan, grown in Holland. Very broad leaves, 100% Indica. Heavy buds with lots of resin. Some plants turn purple at harvest time. Rather high flower to leaf ratio. Aroma and flavor are heavy, almost medicinal. Very strong, physical, practically narcotic high. Average yields. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks 

AK-47 a.k.a Special-K 

A Sativa-Indica hybrid that produces a quick stone with a long-lasting cerebral high. She is tall with large girth and giant calyxes. The aroma is spicy with a slight sandalwood taste. This girl can satisfy any connoisseurs' taste. So wake and bake with a bud of AK. 

Amsterdam Gold 

Amsterdam Gold is an Indica variety developed in California in the seventies and has been grown outdoors in Holland since 1980. Smokes soft with a citrus like aroma and has a good high. Easy to grow, grows with long compact resinous buds. One of the best green outdoor varieties collection. Specifications: ~ Flower: 6 weeks 

B-52 

A truly superior skunk selection. Grows with heavy buds. Top variety for commercial skunk grower. As with other Skunks, superior sweet taste and aroma, the well known Sativa influence is detected in its high. Super fast for a skunky strain. Specifications: ~ Flower: 7 weeks 

Bubblegum 

h An excellent green variety. Not much known about this strain but the breeder did mention Bubblegum. Good results indoors and out. Specifications: (indoors) ~ Flower: 55-60 days ~ Height: 5-6' ~ Yield: Above Average (outdoors) ~ Plant: Jun. 1st ~ Finish: Sept. 15th ~ Height: 6' ~ Yield: Above Average 

Big Bud 

Winner of the Cannabis Cup in 1989. Mostly Indica. All plants have guaranteed high yields, 25% has something special to it. Usually the lower branches collapse under the weight of the buds. Cash cropper's delight. Specifications: ~ Flower: 7.5-8.5 weeks 

Black Jack 

Black Domina crossed with Jack Herrer. Produced by two of the most potent and premium strains and created a plant unlike any other. A super potent Indica this plant will be very resinous and sticky. This strain will more than satisfy the pickiest of connoisseurs. The name should say it all for the potency of Black Jack. Specifications: (indoors) ~ Flower: 55-60 days ~ Height: 130-150cm ~ Yield: 90-125 gr/sqM 

Blue Velvet 

Blue Velvet was developed from genetics unique to Europe. Not only Blue Velvet, but also Blueberry and Flo are developed from these new genetics. These varieties are of the highest thinkable quality. An Indica/Sativa cross (50%,50%) with trademark "fox tail" buds. The leaves and buds exhibit several hues including reds and lavenders, usually on the underside of the leaves. The buds have very large calyxes often with long dark stripes showing. The mature plant produces a fruity and floral mix of aroma and taste that is very sweet. This produces a very active "cerebral high". Specifications: ~ Flower: 6-7 weeks. 

Blueberry 

Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970's. A large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. " Blueberry" has a long shelf life and stores well over a long period of time. Specifications: ~ Flowering: 45-55 days ~ Height: 70-100 cm 

Buddha 

Another favorite from our collection, developed by our breeders in 1996. A female Oasis/Shiva/Haze crossed with a male Oasis/Shiva/Skunk. The talk of the town in Amsterdam in 1996. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Oct. 

California Orange Bud 

A stabilized hybrid, inbred since 1980. Can be extremely resinous, including the leaves. 50% Sativa, 50% Indica. Some plants have a pronounced citrus aroma and flavor. Very strong, fairly clear high. Yields are slightly above average. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-10 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st week of Nov. 

Chemotherapy Weed (UBC) 

Developed by the University of British Columbia for chemotherapy patients. Always grows big calyxes, smells pungent, with a super high buzz. If you are not used to the potency, you will fall asleep. Grows as big as you want it to get. Flowers in 8 weeks. Grows well under any conditions. Indica type hybrid. 

Chitral 

This variety is a hybrid of Chitral and Skunk, Chitral being the variety of the famous Chitral-hasj of the seventies. Hybridized with Skunk, the variety tends to be even stronger. Good harvest, nice herbal taste and strong "physical high". Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks ~ Harvest: 3rd week of Oct. 

Chronic (BC) 

BC Chronic is the plant to grow when yield and quality are top concerns. Mostly an Indica this plant can produce up to 600 grams per m2 while not compromising quality. Chronic has a strong high with a heavy resin content. Smokers that know and grow choose this plant for both appearance and it's sweet scent. Winner of 3rd place hydro division in the 1994 High Times Cannabis Cup, this is chronically the best choice for growers that are tired of loosing quality when gaining yield. Indica/Sativa bred with powerful effect and sweet smell in mind. Quality without compromise, serious flower power! Specifications: ~ Flower: 7-8 weeks 

Durban Poison 

Imported from South Africa, produced in Holland. Exclusively inbred, never hybridized, 100% Sativa. Large long bud leaves, buds are also large and long with lots of resin. A sweet licorice or anise flavor. "Up" high similar to Thai. High yields. Well suited for out crossing with late bloomers to produce earlier flowering. Also does very well under artificial light. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Sept. 

Early Girl 

This is a mostly Indica variety, one of the earliest in our outdoor collection. Very potent, medium yield, with a hashy taste and aroma. These compact plants will tend to grow to one main stem. An ideal choice for your balcony. 

Early Pearl 

Mostly Sativa with excellent potency. Sweet, resinous and mold resistant. A popular outdoor variety. 

Early Skunk 

A cross between Skunk #1 and Early Pearl. Finishes two weeks earlier than Skunk #1 outdoors. Sweet smell, smooth high, mold resistant and a good yielder. 

Euforia 

Developed by our breeders in 1996. A very fine Skunk selection, very commercial, very heavy bloom, bumper harvest, the famous Skunk high. Taste is not as sweet as our other Skunk selections but it is one of our favorites. Good for greenhouse as well. Specifications: ~ Flower: 7 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Oct., beginning of Nov. 

Flo 

Original Flo is a Sativa/Indica cross (60% Sativa, 40% Indica) with very Sativa phenotypic characteristics that also matures very early. The large, tight, spear shaped buds are made up of small, densely packed purple calyxes. The plants are taller and like to branch out. Indoors the buds are fully mature by the end of their sixth week. Outdoors the plant is a super producer when multi-harvested over a period of time. The first buds are ripe around the third week of September. About every ten days after that, new buds form and can be harvested through the end of November, if the plant can be kept alive that long. Therefore, "Flo" is ideal for greenhouse production. The motivational "high" produced by the "Flo" is quite unique, the flavor is like Nepalese Temple Hash. A most pleasant and enjoyable experience. Specifications: ~ Flower: 6-7 weeks ~ Harvest: 3rd or 4th week of Sept. 

Great White Shark 

A cross between a Super Skunk and a White Widow. Thick, dense crystallized colas are sticky and solid, just like the original parents. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks. 

Green Spirit 

Green Spirit is a hybrid of Big Bud and Skunk #1. Was developed because Big Bud itself is not a very consistent strain, with very big differences among individual plants. By crossing Big Bud and Skunk #1, Green Spirit became quite homogeneous. Good results under artificial lights. Clear and strong high. The plants have an explosive flowering trait and are extremely resinous. Very high yield. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st week of Nov. 

Hawaiian/Skunk 

Mostly Indica (F1 hybrid) with exceptionally broad leaves. Lots of resin on leaves as well as flowers, with a musky hash like aroma. Strong physical high. Yields are above average. Short rounded plants. Specifications: ~ Flower: 9-12 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Oct. 

Haze 

100% Sativa, it's a hard plant to grow, but famous for it's special qualities. A classic Sativa High. Good results for those who do not mind to wait a little longer. The plant that sets the standard for all Sativa's. Was one of the prize winning selection for Homegrown Fantaseeds in the Cannabis Cup '97. Specifications: ~ Flower: 10-13 weeks 

Haze Skunk 

Originally Haze is a pure Sativa strain. It is crossed with Skunk #1 to get a bigger yield, a softer taste and a shorter flowering period. Truly superior sweet taste. The high is incredibly clear and up energy. Specifications: ~ Flower: 10-12 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Dec. 

Hempstar 

Developed as a tribute to all the Hempsters and the International Hemp Movement. A three way cross between Skunk, Oasis and Haze, it is the combination of the three major varieties. This strain has an enormous potency and sticky Sativa high. The taste is very mild. Specifications: ~ Flower: 9-12 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Nov. 

Himalayan Gold 

A cross between Himalaya hybrid and South India. A blend of Indicas and Sativas. Strong yellow hairs that are long and flat. Misty crystal structure set on pale green bud. Compact form with great size colas. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-10 weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Hindu Kush 



Pure Indica, one of the most constant kind. Best start for anyone who wants to grow his own Indica. Hash like taste, large firm buds, above average yield. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks 

Hollands Hope 

One of the first Dutch Outdoor strains, grown in Holland since the early eighties. A heavy Indica variety with a knock-out high. Very mold resistant. Highly recommended. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Sept., 1st week of Oct. 

Hypno 

Hypno is a 100% Indica strain. Developed 1997 from new Californian and Afghani genetics. Some of the plants turn red/purple. Sweet aroma. A strain with high expectations. Good yield and mold resistant. Specifications: ~ Flower: 7-8 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Sept., 1st week of Oct. 

JFK - Just Fu---ng Killer 

Indica 60% / sativa 40% - flowers in 8 weeks, small tight nugz, bushy plant, big yield, loves hydroponics. Very potent. Comes from Vancouver Island. 

Jack Herrer 

Combining three of the strongest secret varieties kept by Sensi resulted in this multiple hybrid of many years of selective breeding. Highly resinous. 

PK2 

It's the little sister of the White Widow Bio, short plant ideal for people with little space. Very soft taste and decent high. Grown very much by local growers, a perfect compromise between quality and yield. Strongly favored by Hydro growers. Very good yield. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks 

Kali Mist 

Serious smokers know, pure Sativa is a smooth smoking experience not soon forgotten. Kali is a superb Sativa with a high calyx-to-leaf ratio, and long running tops that produce full, fluffy buds. Expect this goddess to produce a high resin content with spiral buds that carry an extremely spicy scent. Kali Mist won the 1st Place Cannabis Cup in High Times 1995 hydro competition, and is the personal stash for expert gardeners! Specifications: ~ Flower: 9-10 weeks 

KC 33 

Dutch variety, crossbred with a Thai and Brazilian weed, special for the outdoor grow, but inside also a number one. A favorite outdoors variety right through Europe. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks, 8-10 outdoors ~ Harvest: Sept. 

Kush 

A heavy budding plant that produces crystals galore. Good rich smoke, excellent indoors and outdoors. Clones very easily. Specifications: (indoors) ~ Flower: 60-70 days ~ Height: 110-150 cm ~ Yield: 300-325 gr/sqM (outdoors) ~ Plant: Jun. 1st ~ Finish: Oct. 1st ~ Height: 5-6' ~ Yield: 2-4 oz ~ 

Lambsbread/Skunk 

The famous Jamaican "Lambsbread" crossed with Skunk #1 (F1 hybrid). A very special taste and high. Grows with long slim buds, has a medium yield and is almost 100% Sativa. Specifications: ~ Flower: 9-11 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st half of Nov. in greenhouse 

Mango 

Mango is a 100% Indica variety, a F-1 hybrid of KC-33 and Afghani. High yields and some plants are very early. Specifications: ~ Flower: 6-7 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Sept., 1st week of Oct. 

Master Kush 

A F1 cross between two different Hindu-kush strains. Yield is high. Excellent taste and strong high. One of our favourites. 

Mazar 

This is an upgraded selection of the former valued Afghan/Skunk. A 1997 improvement was made on its yield. The taste is softer than before. The Afghani (Mazar-i-Shariff) part is a very short christmas tree like plant, 100% Indica and very resinous. The F1-cross with Skunk #1 gives the variety a bigger yield and better taste. Very good "up" high. As both parents are very consistent, the offspring is very consistent too. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st week of Nov. 

Mighty Mite 

From the Lesqueti Island in B.C. Seeds take up to 14 days to germinate. Huge cola! Specifications: ~ Plant: Jun. 1st ~ Finish: Oct. 1st ~ Height: 4-6' ~ Yield: 3-4 oz 

Niagara 

A mostly sativa strain, stretchy, long thin buds, very potent and produce a small yield. 

Niagara X Shiva 

A mostly sativa strain, early finish, sweet taste, mold resistant, high flower to leaf ratio, soaring high and produce large yield. 

Night Queen 

A 1197 upgraded strain. Very early flowering, very productive, a Sativa/Indica cross. Big fat buds. The aroma is sweet, Sativa high. Specifications: ~ Flower: 6-8 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Sept., 1st week of Oct. 

Northern Berry 

Blueberry crossed with Northern Lights #5. A combination only a stoned mind could think of. Specifications: ~ Flower: 55-65 days ~ Height: 100-120 cm ~ Yield: 250-300 gr/sqM 

Northern Lights 

A pure Indica, won the Cannabis Cup in '88, '89, '90. Much used for cross breeding for it's strong and big buds. Famous throughout the world, everyone has heard of N.L. Sweet taste and very potent stone. Specifications: ~ Flower: 7-8 weeks 

Northern Lights X Shiva 

Strong sweet weed, much THC, with big buds and few leaves. Improvement on, and has a stronger taste than pure Northern Light. This is the # 1in it's kind. Best for inside cultivation. 

Northern Lights #1 

Developed in Seattle, perfected in Holland, Northern Lights has become the "State of the Art" indoor plant. A must! Specifications: ~ Flower: 45-50 days ~ Height: 100-125 cm ~ Yield: 300-325 gr/sqM 

Northern Lights #5 

This state of the art Indica is the result of over 20 years of select inbreeding. Bred for vigorous growth, high yield, and superb high. A must for growers who prefer short bushy plants. The buds have an extremely frosted, resinous appearance and the yield is high. Specifications: ~ Flower: 55-65 days ~ Height: 2-3' 

Northern Lights #5 X Haze 

An extremely potent plant with a great Sativa high. In the 1994 harvest festival this variety was miles ahead of its competitors. The high yields compensate for the slightly longer flowering period. Hybrid vigor provides for lush growth, heavy bud formation and abundant resin. A true champion! 

Oasis 

One of the most popular varieties, Oasis is our Northern Lights #2 selection. A very strong plant, almost spider mite resistant. Good yield, excellent taste and excellent high. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st week of Nov. 

Orange Bud 

A 100% Skunk selection, grows with thick hard buds and orange pistils. A very appreciated variety. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Oct. Original Misty A truly beautiful plant misted all over with bulging THC glands. A good producer in terms of yield, fat donkey **** tops, combined with prize winning quality, gourmet taste and a sweet aroma. This plant has it all. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks 

Power Plant 

Power Plant (mostly Sativa) was developed in 1997 from new South African genetics. This strain has been inbred only, never hybridized. Very rich in THC. It is a strain with an enormous grow potential. Indoor as well as in a greenhouse the plants have an enormous yield. Indoors flowering starts already one week after turning back the light cycle to 12 hours. Outdoor flowering starts late, but the plants ripen very fast. This variety is very uniform. Strong "up high", very soft smoke. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks ~ Harvest: 2nd week of Oct. 

Purple #1 

A strong plant (50% Indica, 50% Sativa), easy to grow. Purple Afghan seeds have been crossed in Holland with Indica and Sativa varieties since 1983. The plants are fully adapted to the Dutch climate and have a respectable yield. This variety has calyxes that turn purple, starting at the beginning of flowering. Up to 90% of the plants turn purple. Has rough, but subtle aroma and a very good high. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks ~ Harvest: 2nd half of Sept., 1st week of Oct. 

Purple Haze 

Produce from Mexican Colombian, South Indian and Thai variety. Incredible resin development. Produces clear energetic high. 

Purple High 

Original dutch outdoor variety, strong plant. Almost all plants turn a rich purple, sticky with T.H.C. Very easy to grow, early finish. 100% Indica, unusually fragrant smell. Tastes a little rough, but delivers a clear and sharp high. Specifications: ~ Flower: 6-7 weeks ~ Harvest: mid to late Sept. 

Purple Star 

Very strong and easy to grow purple variety (100% Indica). Very resinous, having a heavy perfumed aroma. The aroma is a little rough, but the variety produces a very strong high. About 50% of the plants turn purple. Specifications: ~ Flower: 6-7 weeks ~ Harvest: 2nd half of Sept., 1st week of Oct. 

Purple Skunk 

This variety is a hybrid (F1) of Purple #1 and an early Skunk. About 50% of the plants turn purple during flowering. The variety is 87.5% Sativa and 12.5% Indica. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st week of Oct. 

Shaman 

This is the former variety Purple/Skunk. This variety is a hybrid (F1) of Purple #1 and an early Skunk. About 50% of the plants turn purple during flowering. The variety is 87.5% Sativa and 12.5% Indica. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st week of Oct. 

Sensi Skunk 

A strong plant with that typical Skunky taste and high. It has a high calyx-to-leaf ratio with large, full buds. Its excellent yield makes this one an absolute must for the greenhouse grower. 

Shiva 

Pungent Afghan smell with Indica. Short bushy plant. Heavy good quality crop. Best for inside cultivation.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Shiva Skunk 



This cross between Skunk #1 and Northern Lights #5 is a very reliable variety. Excellent hybrid vigor and yield make this one a snap to grow. Works superbly indoors as well as in a greenhouse. Taste and high are similar to Skunk #1, a rich sweet pungency, but with more resin and better yield. High calyx-to-leaf ratio, you can almost throw those scissors away as very little manicuring is required. An absolute must for beginners or experts. 

Sky Dog

Indica/Sativa. Jack Herer x Williams Wonder x Haze. Very good parents. A compact plant and heavy producer. Clones very well. Specifications: - Flower 7 to 10 weeks - Height 140-160 cm - yield up to 125 gr.

Skunk #1 

Winner of several harvest festivals, and "High Times" Cannabis Cup. Skunk #1 (75% Sativa, 25% Indica) was originally a cross between 25% Afghani, 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold and 50% Colombian Gold. Inbred since 1978, now a stabilized homogeneous strain. Blooms with long, thick buds, varying in color from light green to golden. Very high flower to leaf ratio. Soft and sweet aroma and a very strong "up" high. Excellent variety for indoor growing or greenhouse with darkening system. Very high yields. Easy to manicure. This variety serves as a standard against which others can be measured. Specifications: ~ Flower: 7-11 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st half of Nov. in a greenhouse. 

Skunk Passion 

Skunk is the best known variety to the indoor grower. Skunk Passion is a selection of these seeds. Selection was based on early flowering. It's no use growing these seeds outdoors in Northern climates (see Skunk/Indica). The strong pungent smell is characteristic of this variety. Mean THC levels are high. Sensitive to spidermites, over and underfeeding. Sweet and soft smoke, very high. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks ~ Harvest: 1st half of Oct. in a greenhouse 

Skunk Red Hair 

The variety which made indoor growing possible since 1985. Still one of the growers favourite. Will even tastes better outdoor if care under right conditions. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8-9 weeks 

Super Crystal 

Super Crystal is produced by Homegrown Fantaseeds. Super shiva mix. 75% Indica, beautiful and nice plant to grow. Strong oriental taste, heavy stone. Low compact plant. Specifications: ~ Flower: 7-8 weeks 

Super Haze 

This variety made Dutch Passion the "High Times Cannabis Cup" winner in 1992. Formerly this strain was called "Haze/Skunk". Still one of the best for the Dutch Passion team. Original Haze is a pure Sativa strain. It is crossed with Skunk #1 to get a bigger yield, a softer taste and a shorter flowering period. Truly superior sweet taste. The high is incredibly clear and energetic. A very favorite strain from our collection. Very high yield for an almost 100% Sativa variety. Specifications: ~ Flower: 10-12 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Dec. 

Super Skunk 

This plant is especially developed for Skunk lovers. Crossed of best Skunks to their Afghani ancestors. Brush against this plant and the room becomes immediately filled with powerful Skunk aroma. Despite the smell a very pleasant high with a little more body to it than the Skunk #1. One of the winners of the 1990 High Times Harvest Festival where it clearly defeated Skunk #1. 

Swazi

Pure Sativa, an original African strain, long tall plants, sweet taste that gets you high throughout the day, active high, outdoor. Long sticky buds. Specifications: - Flower 56 days - Outdoor - Origin Holland

Thai 

This variety grown in Holland is a pure Sativa, selected for short size and early bloom. Large buds full of resin, with typical Thai flavor and aroma. Very strong and energetic "up" high. Very high yields, easy to cultivate. Specifications: ~ Flower: 10-14 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Nov. 


Thai - Tanic

Don't panic this one will only take you up! Extremely potenet F1 hybrid with thick heavy resinous buds. A clear up high with Skunk undertones, 9 to 12 weeks indoors. Specifications: - Flower 63-84 days - Greenhouse - Origin Thailand/USA/Holland


Twighlight

Abeautiful purple varuety with high yields and afghan taste. Heavy buds and high. Specifications: - Flower 49-56 days - Outdoor - Origin Holland

White Cloud 

This variety has 30% of prize winners, as the rest of its make up is of great quality. A very good variety to select a clone from. Sativa cross, mild taste and Sativa high. Specifications: ~ Flower: 9-12 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Nov. 

White Light

White Light is a cross of Bubblegum x White Widow and is my most Bubblegum smelling plant. It taste like candy. It takes 10 to 11 weeks to finish so don't pick it to soon. The bud is quite dense with a very light green appearence and many, many crystals. The high is very rich. Make sure you get yourself comfortable after you smoke it. May the White Light guide you. Specifications: - Flower 70-77 days - Indoor - Origin USA/Holland

White Rhino 

Somewhat a mystery strain. Suffice to say it has 60% Indica to 40% Sativa ratios expressed with a definite freak in it's family. Specifications: ~ Flower: 10 weeks. 

White Skunk

An excellent variety for first time growers. White Skunk will also be of interest to those connisseurs who know that high quilty can still be obtained at a reasonable price. Like all Skunks this strain is uniform, easy to grow and smothered in resin crystals. White Skunks aroma is not "typical skunk" instead, it has a rich, bitter orange scent, not inlike a fine liquer. Specifications: - Flower 50-55 days - Indoor - Origin Holland

White Russian 

With the combined power of White Widow and AK-47, this potent plant became and an easy winner of Cannabis Cup '96 organic pot award. Select best female for future cloning. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks 

White Widow 

The most rewarded variety of recent years in Holland. The plants are white with THC glands, even on big parts of the fan leaves. A very soft smoke and great high. Very potent. Specifications: ~ Flower: 8 weeks ~ Harvest: end of Oct. 

White Widow X Northern Lights #5 

White Widow gives Northern Lights #5 a powerful boost in this strain. Like a Super Beetle with a Porsche engine, this Indica will pack a lot of power. Specifications: ~ Flower: 55-60 days ~ Height: 3-4 ft. 

If you know of any strains that are not listed and have PROOF from the seed bank in which sells that particular strain send me a PM and i will list it. Thank You, TBG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

AK-48

Since the mid 90's "AK" strains have been increasingly popular. Our AK-48 is one of the strongest finishing strains available anywhere. AK-48 produces hard buds with an exceptional penetrating aroma. AK-48 is a Indica/Sativa hybrid yet it retains most of its sativa qualities in it's high. Specifications: - Flower 48 days if conditions are perfect.


Artic Sun 

A marraige of old & new world genetics. Mostly Sativa with long, dense and crystal laden buds. High yielding and extremely potent. The high is both physical and cerebral in nature with pungent smell and taste for medical application. Specifications: - Flower 8-10 weeks - Origin Holland

Blue Haze

A unique cross between homegrown Haze and Blueberry, with a classy sweet musky taste with a strong stone. The growing characteristics are of the body of Indica, with the length of the Sativa. An easy plant with a strong touch of Sativa. Specifications: - Flower 56-70 days - Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse - Origin USA/Holland


Bogglegum

Doesn't even lose it's flavor... Taste like grape bubblegum. Flowers in 40-44 days with a compact structure ideal for indoor growing. Delicious candy with a soft smoke and a "CREEPER STONE" sure to please all. Chosen from the finest genetics. BOG Specifications: - Flower 40-44 days - Indoor


Bubbalicious

Popular strain in the shops, sticky sweet taste and a dazing stone. Specifications: - Flower 56-63 days - Indoor - Origin USA/Holland

California Sunrise

Experience the golden glow of this F1 hybrid. Sweet & Sour smell and a very strong up high with only 7 to 9 weeks of flowering. yields and timing for the commercial grower. Specifications: - Flower 49-63 days - Greenhouse - Origin California/Holland

Chocolate Chunk

Chunky solid Indica that flowers in 56 days, deep hashy flavour with a narcotic bite, dark green super wide leaves and over-exaggerated structure show you that this plant is a true Indica. Specifications: - Flower 56 days - Indoor - Origin Holland

Cyber Crystal

The Cyber Crystal is a plant mostly use for growing indoors. The buds of this plant are covered with a bed of TH snow. This strain is short and compact, the taste is fresh and sweet. Specifications: - Flower 56-77 days - Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse - Origin Holland


Double Gum

Among the remarkable qualities of this plant is it's unusally sweet flavor. At it's best, this strain has a taste and smell reminiscent of pink bubblegum. Double Gum is a versitile plant that performs well indoors or in the greenhouse, and also outdoors in warmer climates. A compact Indica growth pattern makes it an easy plant to grow and work wit. Specifications: - Flower 45-50 days - Indoor - Origin USA/Holland

Flash Back

Flash Back is a variety for inside, outside, and greenhouse. aThis varuety will grow under any circumstances and produce a nice bud. It is an early flowering Sativa/Indica hybrid. Gives beautiful tall fat tops. When grown outside it shows alittle purple in the end. It has a real sweet aroma and an uplifting Sativa high. Specifications: - Flower 56-63 days - Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse - Origin Holland

Fruity Juice

A Indica/Sativa cross of the highest order. Both side of the Indica/Sativa are fully expressed in this variety. The sweet aroma comes from our most delicious Thai. This verified type is very difficult to work with, but Sensi, eventually found the ideal cross. With an exceptionally sweet aroma. Specifications: - Flower 50-60 days - Greenhouse - Origin Thailand/Holand

Fuma Con Dios

Enjoy the smoke of the gods with this F1 hybrid. A superior, fruity tasteand a clear spiritual, high, she has a good yield in 9 to 12 weeks. Specifications: - Flower 63-84 days - Greenhouse - Origin Holland


Grape Punch

A cross of Lifesavor / Bogglegum thick and full bodied smoke, with a distinctive punch. Excellent choice for those looking for potencey in a hearty fast growing indica. Specifications: - Flower 44-48 days.

Green Goddess

These seeds were made by Soma for the film "The Green Goddess" which is to be released soon. They are a citral x Afghani Hawaiian x G13 Haze..... expect them to finish in 10 to 13 weeks.... you should see 3 different phenotypes in this 3 way cross. Specifications: - Flower 10 to 13 weeks - Origin Holland

Gypsy's Kiss

First lady queen mother of White Widow meets petrolia headstash from northern california. Strong strong medicine, lime green frosty nuggets of pure joy. Medium sized plants, easy to grow & clone AAA all the way, high yielder. Specifications: - Flower 8 weeks - Indoor/Outdoor

Hollands Hoop

Outdoor Indica/Sativa mix, Afgan with Skunk, ideal for outdoor for cold climate and short summers, strong plant with good yield. Specifications: - Flower 56 days - Outdoor - Origin Holland

Jack Flash

Yes, love it is, the Jack Herer1/2 hybrid that is easy to grow and already a classic amongst those who know! Everybody who has been growing Super Skunk 1/2 before will now choose. For this fruity Jack taste with a flash of Haze. It is remarkable, easy to grow, and fresh and vigorous. Specifications: - Flower 45-50 days - Indoor - Origin USA/Afghanistan/Holland


Lowryder

Lowryder was developed for rapid growth. Lowryder flowers automatically passing directly from the seedling to the flower. Specifications: - 8 weeks from seed to harvest - Height 10 to 16 inches


LSD

This is the eagerly awaited Lifesavor / NYCD cross! This new cross from BOG combines to very respected strains to bring you LSD. A very strawberry smelling, and tasting plant guaranteed to leave you salavating. Specifications: - Flower 8 weeks - Indoor. 


Master Low

A 100% autoflowering hybrid that is 3 years in the making. You will notice a strong kush presence, in both taste and high. A beautiful Master Kush female was first selected, and pollinated with a Lowryder male, resulting offspring were carefully picked through, crossed again to Lowryder and inbreed repeatedly. (Lowryder/Master Kush/Lowryder x Lowryder/Master Kush/Lowryder. 24 hours of HPS light would be best for maximizing your yields. Those in northern latitudes will find this plant to be very beneficial. Specifications: - 

Mexican Sativa

The Mexican is a hybrid containing a Mexican Oahakan, a Pakastani Hash plant, and Durbon. Specifications: - Flower 60+ days - Origin Holland

Misty

Misty is a strong flavoured plant that remains short and bushy and produces great crystals. It is the sister of the now famous White Widow or Snow White. Flowering in 8 weeks with a fruity taste make her great. Specifications: - Flower 56-63 days - Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse - Origin Holland

Papaya

100% Indica, a quick grower, 1 till 2 weeks growth is enough. Sweet Mango taste, with a mellow stoney high. Specifications: - Flower 56 days - Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse - Origin Holland

Pineapple Punch

A specially selected Real McCoy crossed back with a Skunk #1 daddy, to offer the chance for wider genetic diversity for those who love the Hawaiian. A little more chunky and skunky than the Real McCoy, with a distinctive pineapple taste and smell. Very cerebral in effect. Specifications: - Flower 63-70 days - Indoor/Outdoor - Origin USA/Holland


Princess Diesel

The Grimms legendary Ice Princess meets Sour Diesel. The focus on this hybrid was to add a sour lemon candy componant to the easy-cloning, fat yielding, quick finishing rock-solid Ice Princess. Specifications: - Flower 56-65 days - Indoor/Outdoor

Puna Budder

Looking for somrthing exotic? Superior Hawaiin genetics dominate the plants appearence, smell and taste. Stable Afghan line smooth out the flowering times to a respectable 55-60 days, making this an ideal plant. Specifications: - Flower 55-60 days


Snow White 

Sister of White Widow, one of our loveliest plants (Power Plant) does not yield as well as we would like but this plant one can ski down. Flowering in 8 weeks with an outstanding taste to be savoured as your eyelashes meet. Also a good medical use plant. Specifications: - Flower 56-63 days - Indoor - Origin Holland


Sour Mist

Four Double Sour males pollinated this perfect Dutch-Coffee shop Hazey Kali Mist mom. If you are big into sativas, and don't mind the 70-80 day flowering period, then these are the genetics you want in your growroom. Specifications: - Flower 70-80 days


Speedball

Created from Paradise's Sensi Star x Grimm/SSSC's DTC99. Hrdcore indica meets psychedelic tropi - sat......hence, the name! The big fat Sensi Star meets the slim tropical DTC99..... numbing indica meets extreem sativa..... the goal is to meet in the middle.... and find the fusion.... the space where all is nothing and nothing is everything... that is Speedball. Specifications: - Flower 50-55 days - Indoor/Greenhouse


Wonderberry

We have blended the strength and vigor of Blueberry with the growth characteristics of Williams Wonder, a plant considered one of the best in the 80's. The plants compliment each other with their inique qualities. She is a shorter, rounder version of the Blueberry persuasion and has a slightly earlier flowering period. Specifications: -Flower 55-60 days - Indoor/Outdoor - Origin USA/Holland


Wonder Diesel

Wonder Diesel (ECSD X Williams Wonder) East Coast Sour Diesel meets Williams Wonder. The first time around, Sour Wonder sold out too damn fast, so we made some more, using different fathers this time. A hit with everyone thats smoked it, nice and even keeled, to much will F$%K You Up. Specifications: - Flower 60-65 days - Indoor/Outdoor


Wonder99

Wonder99 (Cinderella99 x Williams Wonder) Sixty days to pineapple/skunky perfection. Increased yields from run-of-the-mill c99, with a indica punch, and fat yields, courtsey of Willy. Specifications: - Flower 60 days - Indoor/Outdoor


----------

